# Boys night out



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

My two oldest went out on their own last night and snagged up 5 pretty quick. I think they are hooked for life now.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Awesome Job*

Great job young men and I'm sure they're hooked. Excuse me gigged.
Very nice fish.
bamafan611


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

COOL!!!

Maybe they can show me how it's done!

Jim


----------



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

It's in their blood. They used a gigged their Grandpa made, on a boat their Grandpa built, floundering beaches their Grandpa showed them.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Tippin Slow said:


> It's in their blood. They used a gigged their Grandpa made, on a boat their Grandpa built, floundering beaches their Grandpa showed them.


Life is GOOD!!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I like to see this. 

Now that they have the knack for it, some marksmanship is in order.

Head Shot's only Boys. LOL It Stones them immediately [no flopping off the gig] and no meat gets holes in it.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

If they went out on their and gigged their flounder, I'm sure they're hooked. I know I would be.


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

Tippin Slow said:


> It's in their blood. They used a gigged their Grandpa made, on a boat their Grandpa built, floundering beaches their Grandpa showed them.


 
I love to see this and congratulations to them, you and their grandfather. Alot of whats wrong with the younger generations is they are missing the knowledge and leasons of their forefathers.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## WestGalBay (Jul 12, 2011)

Third generation at it's best.


----------



## Flatfishhunter (May 23, 2011)

Nicely done ! Great to see our youth learning the ropes of flounder gigging etc !


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Excellent job on mentorship! Glad the boys were rewarded well for their efforts too...their rewards will make them want to duplicated their efforts. Nice!


----------

